# How do I start showing and competing?



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

find a barn that offeres showing for horses you take lessons on? or become a working student in exchange for showing horses


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

thanks  
any other ideas?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Showing can be a ton of fun! Go for it! Sounds like you have to find a place and a trainer to take you to shows.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

true but I don't know if i should leave my current riding school


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Could you ask your current trainer if she could take you to some shows?


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Ok since my riding school leases horses for shows for cheap ill ask her

thanks


----------

